# I Don't Condone Violence But...



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Just making the observation, that on internet forums when somebody says "I don't condone violence but..." they always follow it up with how they just thumped somebody, but how totally justified they were. 
I have seen quite a few instances of this on sites including AKFF, KFDU, Breammaster and Ausfish. My thoughts are that people can be VERY annoying, but it doesn't justify going the tonk on them, and if you do, maybe you should avoid comments like "I don't condone violence". 
Any comments?
(In fairness to Breammaster, as soon as somebody mentions committing acts of violence, those blokes over in W.A. pull the strand offline - and remind members that that behaviour is unacceptable - maybe worth a thought for this site?)


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

I dont condone violence......but I woulda punched the idiot in that row boat that was gobbing off yesterday if he decided to take the challenge.

Some people really do deserve it at times, especially when they are going out of their way to ruin your day.

Seriously tho if worse comes to worse I will defend myself viciously if need be.

I cant stand heros that go out looking to get into a blue to prove their manhood, and I have seen a few instances where the flogging they got was deserved.

Lifes to short to get hurt or worse, but this world is getting more arrogant and violent by the day.

Cheers, Allan


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

???

Adrian, this is the only post in which I can find the word condone. Only two others have the word violence and they don't seem to fit your complaint. Please can you be more specific?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

meoldchina said:


> Peril said:
> 
> 
> > Please can you be more specific?
> ...


Very astute Ross. But let's hear from Adrian before I make the necessary apology


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Only link I could find on the web related to kayaking


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

'Ready, fire, aim."


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

Maybe a better statement instead of 'I don't condone violence' is 'I don't *usually* condone violence' - I think you will find thats what is meant in this regard. Well, it is with me anyway. 

I think a large number of warm blooded males, under certain circumstances, who would not *usually* condone violence, if pushed far enough would consider giving someone who really deserved it a wallop.

So don't push me, ya hear! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Wasn't making a complaint or looking for an apology by any means Dave?? just making an observation. Will make an apology of my own though - fair comment - hasn't happened on this site to my memory (Shouldn't use wording "sites like xyz" will be more specific.) Nice line - "Ready Fire Aim" will remember that one BillyBob (nice story in QFM by the way - am not in a hurry to longline for snapper and use berley up).
FYI, the sorts of things I was talking about are these (from other sites Dave) and I've seen worse.
"So i made sure we both got our yaks safely to shore, got all our gear on dry land and confronted them. We shouldnt have to put up with @%## like this, especially when just learning. 
I asked who did it and like a coward one of them immediately dobbed in their mate.

So i calmly asked why he did it, he lied and said it was an accident, so i punched him once. I told him how bloody dangerous it was, he still said he didnt mean it, so i punched him again. 
I dont condone violence of any type but we shouldnt have to put up with things like this. "; and from another site again...
"A FEW MATES & MY SELF ARE SICK OF THESE SH*# HEADS , WE ARE NOW GOING TO STAKE OUT BOAT RAMPS AT DIFFERENT TIMES THROUGH OUT THE WEEK , WEEK ENDS DAY AND NIGHTS,
YOU WILL NOT KNOW THAT WE ARE THERE!
SOME TIMES WE MAY NOT BE , YOU TAKE THE RISK AND WE CATCH YOU ,THE FIRST THING YOU KNOW YOU ARE CAUGHT IS WHEN YOU WAKE UP IN HOSPITAL ! (IF YOU ARE LUCKY)"


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

WTF?

What the hell is all this political correctness bullsh!t.

Threaton or endanger me or mine and I will do what is necessary to protect me and mine.

Wayne, with respect mate, believe it or not, there are those out there who only understand one thing - violence. In an ideal world, where everybody was nice to each other, violence wouldn't be necessary.

The fact however is that there are some really bad people around and all the careing and shareing and resonable talking will have no effect on them.


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Nah Kraley, Actually don't have a strong feeling about the issue at all.
My blood sugars were low and I was just looking for a reaction. Underestimated the effect and am sitting here wishing for Groundhog Day, so I could replace the post with a picture of bird or something.
Nice Mark Twain quote btw.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

AdrianK said:


> Nah Kraley, Actually don't have a strong feeling about the issue at all.
> My blood sugars were low and I was just looking for a reaction. Underestimated the effect and am sitting here wishing for Groundhog Day, *so I could replace the post with a picture of bird or something*.
> Nice Mark Twain quote btw.


Here you go Adrian - this seems appropriate :wink: :lol:


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Gold!


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

leftieant said:


> I am yet to have an issue on the 'yak, but am consistently annoyed / infuriated / *homocidal*


Coming out are we?

Oh, you mean 'homicidal'

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sorry, just had to!


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

abitfishy said:


> leftieant said:
> 
> 
> > I am yet to have an issue on the 'yak, but am consistently annoyed / infuriated / *homocidal*
> ...


ha ha ha classic!

But have to congratulate you Ant, being a fellow lycra wearing road rider you did the right thing!


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Twas a good thing your misses was on hand mate ...

Is that a/your JackRussell sitting in a bucket - great bloody dogs 8)


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

That's a classic Ant - nice work.

However if in future you come across someone who still doesn't get the point after your polite gestures keep in mind that pedal cleats leave nasty marks on paintwork if they happen to rub against it :wink: :wink:


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

> "Seem to have opened a Pandora's box on this one?
> 
> Fair comment to all, it is obviously an emotive issue, especially when safety is at stake.
> 
> I am yet to have an issue on the 'yak, but am consistently annoyed / infuriated / homocidal"


I never thought you were... ummm... _flamboyant_, Ant... after all you started your thoughts by talking about Pandora's box. :lol:


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

And then there's Lycra.........

:lol:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ant , love the avitar , keep it , that little jack russell is great, my Jerry the collie asks me to boot up the computer all the time on ants avitar so he can say hello , mate i know what you go through on the bike , as an ex registered wearer of lycra and shaved legs, who used to race every week and train every day, i have been spat on , hit with fruit , had coke and other soft drinks thrown at me abused and several times had young hoons swerve to hit me and actually do so, there comes a time when action is actually required, and if i had of had some of those brochures , i would have been a gentelman and given them to the chaps , ANALLY :shock: :shock:


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

mmm....throwing fruit, I never thought of that one. 

With the risk of being flamed, I'm not a big fan of bicycles on our roads. HOWEVER, its the bad ones with no respect for the road rules that make me that way. Ruins it for the good ones, and puts them in all the same boat unfortunately. (No different than kayakers/boaters dislike for PWC riders, don't you agree - the bad ruin it for the good?)


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

I think someone needs a hug!


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

guys its not just bikes
ive nearly been run off the road and forced up onto traffic islands in my car or workute by people who think that they can push in at the end of a merging lane.not having the money to pay to get my car fixed at the panelbeaters (spent it all on fishing gear) i usually back off and let them go first.the bit that annoys me is that they usually drive like scalded cats to get in front of you then slow down to less than the speed limit.


----------

